# Feeling accomplished!!



## dayemm (Aug 29, 2016)

So I've had this little rescue budgie two weeks now, (I've chosen to call her Saffy, which is short for Sapphire, considering just how sapphire in colour the patches on her cheeks are) and though she is still very unsure (lots of side stepping) she sure does love her millet!
She's happy to hop onto my flat hand with seed and a bit of millet in. But tonight we achieved her hopping onto my finger to get to the millet!!
Of course this was after a good old nip of my finger to figure out if it was hop-on-able hahah.
But for week two, she is doing very well 

Next is to try and get her to do it on command/without coaching! :cobalt:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a remarkable progress considering the time you have had Saffy and the fact that she was a lost stray. 
Congratulations on this achievement and keep up the excellent work! :2thumbs:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great progress, Daisy! With continued patient and slow work, I'm sure that soon she'll be even more comfortable with you  

Sapphire is a perfect name for her


----------



## dayemm (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you guys! I'm assuming she was tamed before considering the speed of the progress, but she is just very jumpy with new people.
I'll be moving on the 19th, so I'm hoping she will at least get comfortable with one of my family members by that time so the taming can continue.

Is there memory good? Would she forget me if I was away from her for a month or so? :/


----------

